

Coinbase recommending third-party iOS app - shouldbeworking
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/64824441934/the-coinbase-ios-app-has-launched

======
shouldbeworking
On Coinbase's official blog they recommend a third-party iOS app on the iTunes
store. This seems a bit more lax on security than I would expect from a wallet
provider.

The unofficial app on the App Store uses Coinbase's name and artwork, and
doesn't say that it's unofficial [2]. It's seen updates since Coinbase's blog
post, where the author could have added this but hasn't. I also wonder if
they've been making sure that they're still willing to say that they believe
it to be secure and safe to use after the updates.

This is concerning to me, as a Coinbase user.

1: [http://blog.coinbase.com/post/64824441934/the-coinbase-
ios-a...](http://blog.coinbase.com/post/64824441934/the-coinbase-ios-app-has-
launched)

2: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/coinbase-bitcoin-
wallet/id88...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/coinbase-bitcoin-
wallet/id886427730?mt=8)

